# TT Forum aquires SeatForum.net



## Jae

As of today, iCandi have taken over SeatForum.net. It will not be integrated with the TT Forum, obviously, but will form part of the portfolio run by iCandi.

Site has a holding page for now, and all content remains intact on our servers for future development.

Just a heads up!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## ianf

So when are we going to get access again???


----------



## jampott

ianf said:


> So when are we going to get access again???


As soon as iCandi have worked out how best to milk it.


----------



## Jae

The site content is being moved to new servers, and the admin accounts cleaned up for security reasons.

Jampott, as for your comment, its a business decision. Work for free do you? Thought not.

Jae


----------



## jampott

Jae said:


> The site content is being moved to new servers, and the admin accounts cleaned up for security reasons.
> 
> Jampott, as for your comment, its a business decision. Work for free do you? Thought not.
> 
> Jae


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=argue.gif]

Whatever.

Might have been nice to leave the forum in place whilst "you" decided what to do with it?

Commercial decisions aside, you don't have a viable business proposition without a userbase and their site impressions to generate ad revenue, so I think the chap's question regarding when it would be coming back was a perfectly valid one.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Is this new venture anything to do with DFS?

Coat on and running.......


----------



## harry Balsac

Agree with jampott on this, users on there are all wondering whats happening, what did actually happen , all they got was some Mickey Mouse story that the site had been hacked , yet it was pretty common knowledge that the site was shutting amongst those with even 1/2 an ounce of brains, only the feejits took the story hook line and sinker.
Are the users that were left on there, blissfully unaware of the goings on in the background all still theoretically 'on there'? wil they be able to continue to use the site freely and as they did when it re appears? 
these are the kind of questions that need to be answered, there is still a lot of bad feeling about the site, its previous owner and now this latest episode may well be enough for a good chunk of the regular posters on there to cut their losses and just sign up onto a new forum ?


----------



## Jae

The site is being moved, physically to a new server. The old site was shut - couldnt post - not my decision. Whether the site was hacked or not, it still has to be "secured". I currently have no access to www.seatenthusiats.co.uk which is the main site. This should happen today (I hope). The site in its current form will come back online this week.

The access shall remain as it was. No reason to change that.

J


----------



## harry Balsac

Wel Good luck! think you may need it. theres a bad vibe flowing around and a general mistrust of the place


----------



## icecavern

Good luck. With the bad reputation it's now got you'll need it.


----------



## Jae

Can only try. Its got a lot of good content, so we will see.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## cupragirl

Any news on when the forum will be back up? :?:


----------



## harry Balsac

Dont be so impatient , Jennie :lol:


----------



## cupragirl

lol l'll try [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## harry Balsac

you always were the 'want it now ' sort


----------



## Private Prozac

Dunno about taking over the Seat Forum but shouldn't you concentrate on keeping this one up and running for a start!! :?


----------



## jampott

TT2BMW said:


> Dunno about taking over the Seat Forum but shouldn't you concentrate on keeping this one up and running for a start!! :?


I wonder if the Seat Forum has the same issues with the Seat Owners Club? :lol:


----------



## harry Balsac

Take it this thing is now like the hull of a random ship floating in space? defunct and worthless to anyone? Those that possibly would have 'stuck by it' have now most likely moved on to pastures new.
Shame really , as there was a good crew in there at one time , many eons ago. :roll:


----------



## jampott

Good work, Jae.


----------



## digimeisTTer

cogbox error :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Wont be long before the TT Forum is just like the SEAT Forum anyway, (judging by the chavved up state of some of the cars! :? ).

So, you might as well populate on here and argue over who's got the biggest splitter, widest wheels or dustbin sized exhaust!


----------



## ianf

So what is happening to our forum???? I keep checking and it isnt any further forward to it was before WE WANT OUR FORUM BACK!!!!! [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## Leg

Why is there a forum dedicated to chairs?


----------



## ianf

LMAO...very droll, well the TT looks more like a chair than any of the seats do. But as i am sure many of you with TT`s would agree, a forum for your cars is a handy source of information.


----------



## Leg

ianf said:


> LMAO...very droll, well the TT looks more like a chair than any of the seats do. But as i am sure many of you with TT`s would agree, a forum for your cars is a handy source of information.


You see what I did there? Hilarious eh. As you can imagine its a laugh a minute round mine.

Yup, if it wasnt for this car forum I would'nt have made so many friends, well I say 'many', more 'a few', ok just one and to be fair, he isnt really a friend, more someone I spoke to, once, who didnt swear at me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> ianf said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...very droll, well the TT looks more like a chair than any of the seats do. But as i am sure many of you with TT`s would agree, a forum for your cars is a handy source of information.
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I did there? Hilarious eh. As you can imagine its a laugh a minute round mine.
> 
> Yup, if it wasnt for this car forum I would'nt have made so many friends, well I say 'many', more 'a few', ok just one and to be fair, he isnt really a friend, more someone I spoke to, once, who didnt swear at me.
Click to expand...

Yes I did I told you to FCUK OFF :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

So what's new :roll:


----------

